# Well Crap



## Kartman

I always said I wouldn't let only one ETL make me quit, but I guess I spoke too soon.

At least my timing is perfect!!! This woulda been my 5th year.

And before anyone congratulates me and all that be aware that I _didn't_ want to quit... I like my job. I just can't take their silliness anymore. It was usually happening to other TMs, but as a CA it mostly stayed away from me. However, the silliness has been affecting me more and more and today was IT for me.

I'm not happy but I'll be just fine.


----------



## Far from newbie

Sad. I’m going to miss your posts.  Still popping in to visit ?  Keeping us posted ?  No details ?


----------



## Kartman

I'll still hang around probably. No real details other than this particular ETL has caused many TMs to quit already.


----------



## Black Sheep 214

Sorry. Asshat ETLs suck. Hope you still post here.


----------



## Kartman

It sucks to be dedicated to something that isn't dedicated to you, but I know I wasn't promised a rose garden.


----------



## GoodyNN

Sorry to hear that they've finally driven you out. Don't be a stranger


----------



## Jimmy Neutron

Sorry about that man I also have a shitty ETL whom I avoid at all costs 😂 when I see him walking down the main racetrack I hide in between the fixture racks on softlines or pretend to go in a different direction lolololol but I really hope this asshat doesn’t make me quit. I’m already thinking about transferring


----------



## commiecorvus

Sorry about that man.
You were a good employee and a positive force.
They fucked that up and lost a good person.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

A spot loss.


----------



## Noiinteam

Well that sucks. You can't transfer stores or change work centers?


----------



## signingminion

Thus ends a glorious era. That's a big loss they won't realize til you are no longer there to depend on.


----------



## Kartman

I'm gonna miss it.


----------



## countingsheep

Definitely a major loss to spot. Ah well many more carts to push in companoes worth more than this shareholders pit. I wish the best for you and hope to read where you head next.


----------



## redeye58

Nooooooo!!!
Say it ain't so, K-man!
Major suckage


----------



## Kartman

If only FA woulda hung around for a few more years. I ran an awesome cafe... no stale shit on my watch.


----------



## redeye58

Come down to Texas, Cajun boy.
I gots a spot in my FA for ya


----------



## Kartman

Meh... too old for all that, but thanks. I found out last month that I have inoperable lung cancer, so I'd probably have been winding things down anyway. I was just wanting to keep going at Spot for a while longer. I like meeting all the new people!


----------



## Proficient

Nice to hear many ppl quitting Spot I also wants to quit too much expectation from the fulfillment team.


----------



## redeye58

Well, shit...
I'd ask if you were workin' on a bucket list but you've posted quite a few selfies of your colorful exploits.


----------



## Kartman

Ha. I'd sure like to skydive!!!


----------



## NKG

Kartman said:


> I always said I wouldn't only one ETL make me quit, but I guess I spoke too soon.
> 
> At least my timing is perfect!!! This woulda been my 5th BF.
> 
> And before anyone congratulates me and all that be aware that I _didn't_ want to quit... I like my job. I just can't take their silliness anymore. It was usually happening to other TMs, but as a CA it mostly stayed away from me. However, the silliness has been affecting me more and more and today's batch was IT for me.
> 
> I'm not happy but I'll be just fine.



Pushing carts for my homie


----------



## NPC

Do you seriously have lung cancer? Damn dude. Maybe leaving target is a good thing, you don't need Target's garbage.


----------



## pellinore

Kartman, I am sad to learn, not just about you leaving Spot, but the inoperable lung cancer really the worst thing for you to have to deal with....I'm sorry. Hopefully you have many friends and family where you are to keep you company while you have some relaxing time.....and down the road when you need them for help.

I know you commented that Spot didn't promise a rose garden.....well, they sort of kept the promise....Spot does have all sorts of thorns everywhere!


----------



## Aredhel

Wish you could have worked at my store you’d have fit right in. Let us know how you are.


----------



## commiecorvus

You could have worn this to work.


----------



## dannyy315

When you lose Kartman, you know Target’s fucked

And just reading you have cancer, best wishes Kartman and I hope for a speedy recovery! Lung cancer can be beaten!


----------



## Kartman

Aredhel said:


> Wish you could have worked at my store you’d have fit right in



I'd have fit right in until new mgt came along and didn't know me from Adam.


----------



## Flow Warrior

Kartman said:


> Meh... too old for all that, but thanks. I found out last month that I have inoperable lung cancer, so I'd probably have been winding things down anyway. I was just wanting to keep going at Spot for a while longer. I like meeting all the new people!


Actually that's the best reason to come to Houston. We have the best cancer treatment center in the country.  Regardless, best of luck to you.


----------



## Flow Warrior

Proficient said:


> Nice to hear many ppl quitting Spot I also wants to quit too much expectation from the fulfillment team.


Try elsewhere. The whole foods next to me just went to $15.


----------



## pellinore

Yep, new leadership does happen.....the store I was fired from just got a new STL on Monday.....she'll never know what a great cashier I was and how so many guests liked me.


----------



## dannyy315

Flow Warrior said:


> Try elsewhere. The whole foods next to me just went to $15.


I may be wrong, but I think they went to $15 because Amazon just recently did. And Amazon owns Whole Foods now.


----------



## Flow Warrior

dannyy315 said:


> I may be wrong, but I think they went to $15 because Amazon just recently did. And Amazon owns Whole Foods now.


Yes, you are probably right. Still, its better than Target. Hell, Being a member of ICe assigned to San diego is better than Target.


----------



## Kartman

pellinore said:


> she'll never know what a great cashier I was



Ha!


----------



## Kartman

This is my first Saturday off in over 4 years. It feels weird...


----------



## Far from newbie

Enjoy it, should be easy to get used to.


----------



## Kartman

Just another day. I miss my cart pusher....


----------



## redeye58

Sure wish you'd come down here & whip our boys into shape.
Our best CA is leaving to go back to school & the rest are a bunch of hooligans & miscreants.


----------



## Kartman

My whipping days are over, lol!


----------



## RTCry

Kartman, I enjoy your posts here and am sorry to read you are dealing with cancer. Best of luck to you!


----------



## redeye58

Kartman said:


> My whipping days are over, lol!


I'm sure you got a little bit of whip left in you


----------



## YoNanas

BackroomHooligan said:


> Sorry about that man I also have a shitty ETL whom I avoid at all costs 😂 when I see him walking down the main racetrack I hide in between the fixture racks on softlines or pretend to go in a different direction lolololol but I really hope this asshat doesn’t make me quit. I’m already thinking about transferring


I have a few of those too. I avoid them at all costs. I pretend I don't see them. And I stay strong. Why the fuck should some ETL that is probably going to go away from the store ruin my income.


----------



## Kartman

Actually, it was 50% the ETL and the rest was a broken cart pusher that this ETL (and no one else, either - even the PMT) didn't give a hoot about. It had just been fixed (or I guess NOT) from a previous weekend, when I had to push them by hand.

I wasn't gonna start another weekend like that, not now. I'm a tad outta breath nowadays.


----------



## redeye58




----------



## Kartman

The worst is all the ETLs are relatively new there, so they really don't know me from Adam - for the most part. I'm sure a few TL will miss me but the ETLs? The ones with any power? They've already forgotten about me.

I miss all the people... a LOT.


----------



## SoCalMama

Kartman said:


> Actually, it was 50% the ETL and the rest was a broken cart pusher that this ETL (and no one else, either - even the PMT) didn't give a hoot about. It had just been fixed (or I guess NOT) from a previous weekend, when I had to push them by hand.
> 
> I wasn't gonna start another weekend like that, not now. I'm a tad outta breath nowadays.



This post makes me sad. Don't leave TBR Kartman.  I wish you the best.  (and tomorrow is your 4 year anniversary of joining TBR).


----------



## Kartman

And four years four months @ Spot.


----------



## SoCalMama

Kartman said:


> And four years four months @ Spot.



I only made it two years and 2 months.
I left in October 2017, yet here I am.


----------



## pellinore

I was at Spot for twelve and a half years. I had stayed because I loved being a cashier.


----------



## Kartman

I've been checking my schedule to see when I get shut out - today was the day. It's official.


----------



## buliSBI

Screw evil ETLs
F'k cancer
Live your life your way.


----------



## buliSBI

I will buy you a couple rounds of beer

Pimpin' Joy (the words of Bobby Bones) for the Pimpin' Kartman


----------



## Anelmi

So they didn't ask you to reconsider? Just okay Kartman, don't let the door hit you on the way out?


----------



## Kartman

Oh - that's never been a problem, Buli

No, Anelmi. As I said, the new ETLs just look at me as another warm, easily-replaceable body.


----------



## Kartman

Just got a letter from HR letting me know that I quit. Damn! No shit???


----------



## FlowTeamChick

Well, I'm sorry to hear both of these news bulletins.  I've enjoyed reading your posts, and I'm really bummed to hear about your illness.  Just don't have words.


----------



## Kartman

It's all good!


----------



## redeye58

WHO'S A GOOD BOY?!?!?


----------



## Kartman

That was supposed to be animated, with the propeller spinning... just pitcher it in your head...


----------



## redeye58

Still looks like a good boy, tho.


----------



## Kartman

Spot would let him go, eventually...


----------



## pellinore

Kartman said:


> Spot would let him go, eventually...



I'm guessing that Spot would be too afraid to even hire him!


----------



## Aredhel

Don’t think he’s too keen on the hat.


----------



## Black Sheep 214

Call him Modernization and he could come back and bite Spot in the butt.😂


----------



## Kartman

Aredhel said:


> Don’t think he’s too keen on the hat.


No, he was for sure good boy!


----------



## Kartman

I'll be relieved when I stop feeling sad over leaving. It's like having to divorce a spouse who kinda went crazy, but you still love them.


----------



## pellinore

Kartman.....I hear you....while I was fired, I was sent away without the opportunity to say anything to the guests that are regulars......I've been sad over it, but now I think that I'm moving through some of that....can't say that I'm not sad, but I don't have the urge to get dressed to go to work.
I'm not sure how long it will be before most of the hurt goes away.


----------



## Kartman

Such is Life... at the least, I still look good!


----------



## Black Sheep 214

I was sad for a while, but when I walked into a nearby store and saw those microwaves on the risers, I was so glad to be gone.😂


----------



## Aredhel

Black Sheep 214 said:


> I was sad for a while, but when I walked into a nearby store and saw those microwaves on the risers, I was so glad to be gone.😂


Christmas ornaments for me. And the smell of candy corn last month reminded me of tearing up end caps, condensing aisles, condensing again. On the other hand there was a group who sang carols while they worked. Miss that.  (My singing was banned by the Geneva convention).


----------



## Kartman

Update... it's weird - like breaking up with a girlfriend that you really cared about. I just don't think much about it, but I do miss the TM and even the guests. I will get over it, but I will always miss it. 

Overall, it sucks.


----------



## allnew2

Kartman said:


> Update... it's weird - like breaking up with a girlfriend that you really cared about. I just don't think much about it, but I do miss the TM and even the guests. I will get over it, but I will always miss it.
> 
> Overall, it sucks.


This should be you kicking it back


----------



## Kartman

What? I see no carts!


----------



## Kartman

I had to find a gig so I figured I'd get the old group back together again!


----------



## Him

@Kartman leaving??!!! Ok Target 🎯 Straight lost it’s mind now!!! For them to bother One of the most positive people I know, they are REALLY now going to the shits 💩💩 Double sad 😔 to hear about cancer brother. I’m praying for you. Good luck 🍀 in all you do after 🎯. You deserve happiness Year round!!!


----------



## Kartman

Yea - I've been gone since 20 Nov. I still miss it.


----------



## Kartman

Just an update - I'm still going but I'm not cured... that probably ain't gonna happen BUT! If any of ya'll know anyone with cancer PLEASE send them this link!

mycancerstory.rocks Trust me - it's not an advertisment and the fellow ain't making a penny off this. I've been doing it about 5 weeks now, and I haven't had a cat scan yet, so I don't know if it's working BUT all the odd tiny growths (from sun damage) that I've been picking off my arms for years now... they are all gone - I have smooth, unblemished skin soooo - that's a damn good sign! Please share!

mycancerstory.rocks


----------



## Ringwraith917

Interesting story and I'm glad you're seeing positive results.


----------



## Kartman

Dunno at this time if I'm seeing positive results: it could always be the chemo working. All I know is they didn't disappear until after I started the dewormer.

My next couple  cat scans will tell the tale.


----------



## DBZ

Good luck Kartman. My mom fought lung cancer. She has surgery, chemo, and radiation. She is still standing. I hope your next scan is good!


----------



## Stocker

Kartman said:


> Just an update - I'm still going but I'm not cured... that probably ain't gonna happen BUT! If any of ya'll know anyone with cancer PLEASE send them this link!
> 
> mycancerstory.rocks Trust me - it's not an advertisment and the fellow ain't making a penny off this. I've been doing it about 5 weeks now, and I haven't had a cat scan yet, so I don't know if it's working BUT all the odd tiny growths (from sun damage) that I've been picking off my arms for years now... they are all gone - I have smooth, unblemished skin soooo - that's a damn good sign! Please share!
> 
> mycancerstory.rocks



I read through this blog and am amazed by it. Out of the few things I have read over the years this seems credible to me. It is sad that more people do not know about this since the pharmaceutical industry will not make much money from it, I am happy to see so many people are having positive results using it. Good luck and I hope you get better!!


----------



## Aredhel

Good Lord. I’ve worked with this stuff for years. Good luck Kartman keep us posted.


----------



## TheProfessor

I will check this out. I just caught up on old info on this thread, so I didn’t know you were dealing with cancer. I dealt with prostate cancer a few years back.



Kartman said:


> Just an update - I'm still going but I'm not cured... that probably ain't gonna happen BUT! If any of ya'll know anyone with cancer PLEASE send them this link!
> 
> mycancerstory.rocks Trust me - it's not an advertisment and the fellow ain't making a penny off this. I've been doing it about 5 weeks now, and I haven't had a cat scan yet, so I don't know if it's working BUT all the odd tiny growths (from sun damage) that I've been picking off my arms for years now... they are all gone - I have smooth, unblemished skin soooo - that's a damn good sign! Please share!
> 
> mycancerstory.rocks


----------

